# Roadtrip Frankreich-Spanien Park Suche



## DualSlalom1234 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich will dieses Jahr einen Roadtrip nach Frankreich und Spanien machen und bin auf der Suche nach Skate- und Dirtparks.
Vieleicht war jmd von euch schonmal in den Ländern unterwegs und kann mir ein paar Parks empfehlen...google hat mir zwar schon ein bisschen weitergeholfen aber ich will halt so viel wie mgl finden


----------



## RISE (4. Januar 2010)

Im BMX Board gabs mal einen spezifischen Thread zu Frankreich. Vielleicht lässt der sich noch finden. Grob zusammenfassen lässt sich das aber mit guten Spots und rauhen Sitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (5. Januar 2010)

marseille ist klasse.ist ja auch ein bekannter beton park mit mehreren pools und ne stunde auto fahrt ist ein dirtspot.der ist der hammer,so einen hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen und gefahre.frag mich aber bitte nicht wie der ort dort heißt!!


----------

